# How long going from cloudy to amber ?



## rebel (Oct 2, 2011)

just wandering time wise, how long does it take for it to go from cloudy to amber trichomes ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2011)

There is no real timetable.  It happens in its own time.  Most harvest when they have about an even mix of cloudy and amber.  The more clear and cloudy trichs, the more up the high is.  The more amber trichs, the more couch-lock it is.


----------



## FUM (Oct 5, 2011)

She said it all.lol.


----------

